# Camshaft position snesor problem!!!!



## biglouvw (Jun 30, 2007)

I got an '01 2.7t. I rebuilt the engine and everything is on time but after installing and running the car I got a slight misfire and a code for camshaft position sensor right bank and 1,2,3 misfires. I replaced the sensor but still get the same code. Anyone???????


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Camshaft position snesor problem!!!! (biglouvw)*

your timing belt may be off a tooth or even a half a tooth on the passenger side bank


----------



## A6 Bingo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Camshaft position snesor problem!!!! (euronutz1089)*

Merry Christmas
Hey, Im sure i wont be much help, because Iv got a problem. So my 2000 Audi A6 2.7t manual 6 speed, was driving great after i did a tune up plugs oil/filter air filter fuel filter i bought it from a very cold area and im assuming my buddy messed something up while helping me because he was kinda rough on the stuff, think a wire got brittle n broke or something. 
Post the tune it was fine then it just died all of a sudden. Originally, it only did it when i compressed the brakes but then it did it all on its own from an idle. I looked under the hood jiggled some stuff and bang workin fine for a few days. Then the other day did it again, this time i got stuck side of the road, its new years eve and life sucks, FML its my only car and Im recently single so no GF to drive me around. 
Point-- I pulled a code and got P0322 -- Which after looking it up came out as-- Ignition/Distributor; Engine speed input circuit no signal. 
whiichh means---- Faulty Crank position sensor (Aka engine speed sensor) Speed sensor 
The problem I have is that i have been looking for this stupid thing every where and cant find it on the engine. Been looking obviously it needs to be replaced. I really hope this has helped anyone whos got the same problem because iv been squabling over it for a min. Its my life that it would happen on this festive occation (CHRISTMAS EVE) Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## A6 Bingo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Camshaft position snesor problem!!!! (A6 Bingo)*

So if anyone could help me by giving a very descriptive... uhh description Hell or even a Picture it would be much appreciated maybe i could get my daughter for christmas.


----------

